# Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Might be a repost
bwtf


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design ([email protected])*

Ew.


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design (bauch1425)*

pass


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

LULZ. Um, no.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design ([email protected])*

Nope, they actually stretched the head light squirters instead of shavin em.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design (TToxic)*

I just tasted vomit


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design (chrg-in)*

reminds me of the R8 bodykit thing. I love those ebay lights too


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wow ,,,,thats try hard.
sorry but the mk1 tt has such nice unique lines , why destroy the beauty. if you want an mk1 to look like mk2, ,, be cheap, save your monies, and wait and get a mk2 when they either get a bit cheaper 2nd hand , or you have enough to afford one.. dont make something its not.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_wow ,,,,thats try hard.
sorry but the mk1 tt has such nice unique lines , why destroy the beauty. if you want an mk1 to look like mk2, ,, be cheap, save your monies, and wait and get a mk2 when they either get a bit cheaper 2nd hand , or you have enough to afford one.. dont make something its not.



X1000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Facelift Audi TT 8N im aktuellen 8J TT-RS Design ([email protected])*

They win, that's the worst kit I've ever seen for a mk1. Ever


----------

